# email address for rfc.



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know if the rfc have a new email address.  Just tried to email and it has bounced back.  Trying to find out how we request a copy of our notes as we are going to go to Glasgow GCRM.

Gx


----------



## Hopeful37 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gillipepper

I managed to get a personal email address one time, following a complaint that I had issued..been a while since I used it, but sure give it a shot anyhow - just dont tell her that I sent you lol  

[email protected]


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Gillipepper

The email address doesnt work,a member of management told us this at a meeting we had at a fertility group, unfortunately they said it was something that was getting out of control. u would be better to ring them and i think u have to request it by writing and then its 40 days and pay for ur notes....


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

The rfc doesn't have it's own email address anymore    it was handy too. 


You need to contact their medical records (the rfc not the hospital one). Just ring the rfc. 


Actually, if you're going to the satellite clinic for gcrm? You don't need to get your notes, they get them for you.  The docs there also work at the royal so they get copies. You don't need to pay for the ones they get but you'd have to pay if you got them yourself and its about £30. They'll have them with them for your first appointment.


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

wee emma said:


> The rfc doesn't have it's own email address anymore  it was handy too.
> 
> You need to contact their medical records (the rfc not the hospital one). Just ring the rfc.
> 
> Actually, if you're going to the satellite clinic for gcrm? You don't need to get your notes, they get them for you. The docs there also work at the royal so they get copies. You don't need to pay for the ones they get but you'd have to pay if you got them yourself and its about £30. They'll have them with them for your first appointment.


HI Emma

I thought we needed to have them from what i read in the booklet. Maybe thats for notes from other clinics then. At least that will save us a bit of money.

gx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

No don't worry, that have them waiting for you and will have gone through them. Much better because if you ordered them yourself it can take maybe 6-8 weeks to get them.


----------

